# why do my posts not post sometimes?



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm new, and i know that since im new a moderator has to check my posts before allowing them to go up, but i dont know whether they're disallowing them or whether they're just not posting!

how do i get to a point where the mods dont have to read everything i put up?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

No one ever gets to a point where their posts aren't checked.

The checking is just more 'strict' for new members.

There's one of your's waiting to be approved in the Getting Started forum.

Katy approves them every couple of hours, I'll give her a nudge now to speed up the process...


----------



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorian said:


> No one ever gets to a point where their posts aren't checked.
> 
> The checking is just more 'strict' for new members.
> 
> ...


oh i see! thanks very much 

been double posting in that case, wondering if i'd forgot to press submit!

So please, go easy on me  !

cheers again, good to see admin responding to threads like this, much quicker than other forums im on


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

All posts approved  I do check them about 3 times a day but I appreciate that it can be frustrating when you have to wait just 5 mintues given how lively this forum can be.

The more you post, the far less likely your posts will need approving


----------



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

Katy said:


> All posts approved  I do check them about 3 times a day but I appreciate that it can be frustrating when you have to wait just 5 mintues given how lively this forum can be.
> 
> The more you post, the far less likely your posts will need approving


OK, thanks very much! will keep posting and waiting


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted a reply to someone's question 2 days ago and it's still not showing up.... I seem to be able to make 1 post a day and everything else needs to be verified... Can you not tame it down a bit?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dannnn said:


> I posted a reply to someone's question 2 days ago and it's still not showing up.... I seem to be able to make 1 post a day and everything else needs to be verified... Can you not tame it down a bit?


Use a first class stamp,not second!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dannnn said:


> I posted a reply to someone's question 2 days ago and it's still not showing up.... I seem to be able to make 1 post a day and everything else needs to be verified... Can you not tame it down a bit?


As a new member, any posts you make that either have a link or picture in will automatically be held up... I think this happens with some key words also. The admin team go through them, and us mods can do so also when admin is offline but they can sometimes be hard to spot if hidden in the middle of a thread.

Which thread was it? I'll take a look for you.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahh cheers, the thread was called ALT Liver Levels in steroid section. I replied with a useful link (still on UK Muscle)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dannnn said:


> Ahh cheers, the thread was called ALT Liver Levels in steroid section. I replied with a useful link (still on UK Muscle)


Done, and have bumped the thread... good link btw 

To anyone else with this issue, katy isn't on the forum much right now with a few other things going on, but we'll try to keep an eye on posts caught up by the automod... please be patient though if things take a while to be approved, but we will get there in the end.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> As a new member, any posts you make that either have a link or picture in will automatically be held up... I think this happens with some key words also. The admin team go through them, and us mods can do so also when admin is offline but they can sometimes be hard to spot if hidden in the middle of a thread.
> 
> Which thread was it? I'll take a look for you.





Dtlv74 said:


> Done, and have bumped the thread... good link btw
> 
> To anyone else with this issue, katy isn't on the forum much right now with a few other things going on, but we'll try to keep an eye on posts caught up by the automod... please be patient though if things take a while to be approved, but we will get there in the end.


Thanks for sorting that Det  There is an easier way to find the threads and posts that need moderating which I'll explain in the Mod lounge 

I'm on the forum a little more now (with the exception of the odd day here and there) so should be able to moderate threads a few times a day.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thanks for sorting that Det  There is an easier way to find the threads and posts that need moderating which I'll explain in the Mod lounge
> 
> I'm on the forum a little more now (with the exception of the odd day here and there) so should be able to moderate threads a few times a day.


Yay Katy back!! Happy happy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yay Katy back!! Happy happy


Ha ha...thanks honey  Just trawiling through all of the emails etc! Have replied to your PM and now just heading over to the Mod lounge


----------

